#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Τοίχοι γυψοσανίδας

## 4wheeler

Γνωρίζει κανείς συνάδελφος σε ποια περίπτωση είναι χρήσιμο το "σερτικάρισμα", δηλ. το σπατουλάρισμα όλης της επιφάνειας της γυψοσανίδας και όχι μόνο του αρμού (επίπεδο Q3 σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα γνωστής εταιρείας);

----------


## milt

σε όλες......το σωστότερο αποτέλεσμα στην τελική αισθητική της επιφάνειας κάτω από όποιον φωτισμό δίνεται μόνο αν την σπατουλάρεις ολόκληρη, για οικονομία, ταχύτητα και σε σχέση με την κατάσταση του υπόλοιπου χώρου δεν σπατουλάρεις όλη την επιφάνεια παρά μόνο τους αρμούς και τις βίδες.....αν κατάλαβα τι ρωτάς

----------

4wheeler

----------


## Xάρης

Το Q3 εκφράζει την ποιότητα της τελικής επιφάνειας.
Αντιγράφω από τον ιστότοπο της Knauf:
"Για το πολύ λεπτό αυτό θέμα *δεν έχουν τεθεί ακόμη σε ισχύ σχετικοί Ευρωπαϊκοί κανονισμοί*. 
Στην πράξη *υιοθετούνται υποκειμενικά κριτήρια* που λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους την ομαλότητα της επιφάνειας με διάφορα οπτικά κριτήρια όπως σκιάσεις της επιφάνειας ή τη δυνατότητα παρατήρησης της θέσης των αρμών. 

Οι απαιτήσεις για την τελική επιπεδότητα, το επιδιωκόμενο είδος της επιφάνειας πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαρες και να προσδιορίζονται ακριβώς. Ανάλογα με την βαθμίδα ποιότητας πρέπει να είναι σαφής η επιθυμητή επιπεδότητα, το επιδιωκόμενο είδος της επιφάνειας και ο τρόπος επεξεργασίας. 
Σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές ποιότητας επιφανειών που ισχύουν, καθορίζονται βάση συγκεκριμένων κριτηρίων τέσσερις ενδεικτικές *βαθμίδες ποιότητας Q1, Q2, Q3 και Q4*. 
Για κάθε βαθμίδα γίνονται αποδεκτά καθορισμένα στάδια εργασίας διαμόρφωσης της επιφάνειας. 
Όταν δεν υπάρχουν απαιτήσεις οπτικής ποιότητας επαρκεί η τεχνικά αναγκαία αρμολόγηση. 
*Εάν στην συγγραφή υποχρεώσεων του έργου δεν αναφέρεται κάτι σχετικώς, τότε ως ισχύουσα υποχρέωση θεωρείται ο συμβατικός τρόπος αρμολόγησης και φινιρίσματος δηλαδή η βαθμίδα Q2. 
*Εάν η εκτίμηση ποιότητας της επιφάνειας επηρεάζεται από φυσικό ή τεχνητό φως παράλληλο προς την επιφάνεια, τότε ο εργοδότης υποχρεούται να διαθέτει αντίστοιχες συνθήκες φωτισμού κατά το στάδιο της επεξεργασίας της επιφάνειας. 
Εκφράσεις όπως «έτοιμο για βάψιμο» ή «έτοιμη επιφάνεια» που συναντούνται συχνά σε συγγραφές υποχρεώσεων, είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλες για να περιγράψουν την ποιότητα παράδοσης μιας επιφάνειας."

----------

4wheeler

----------


## 4wheeler

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια! Δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία με γύψινα, ειδικά με την τοιχοποιία. Δε θα ήθελα να επιμείνω στον πελάτη για πλήρες σπατουλάρισμα και να θεωρηθεί υπερβολικό από τον εργολάβο. Όπως μου τα λέτε όμως, καλώς και επέμεινα, αφού σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα φαίνεται η διαφορά στη βαφή (πρόκειται για τοίχους κατοικίας). Ζήτησα διπλή γυψοσανίδα με πάπλωμα πετροβάμβακα συνολικού πάχους 10εκ (Knauf W112). Τιμές για τα υλικά βρίσκω περίπου όπως τα λέει η Knauf (15¤/τ.μ. με μτφ). Για εργασία μου ζητάνε 10¤/τ.μ. (30¤ με τα υλικά δικά τους) για δουλειά περίπου 200τ.μ. μέχρι σταδίου Q2. Όταν θα έχω τιμή για στάδιο Q3 θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο οικολογικός ορυκτοβάμβακας της Knauf θεωρώ ότι έχει μεγάλη διαφορά από άλλους απλούς και όχι οικολογικούς πετροβάμβακες. Αν ήμουν τεχνίτης θα προτιμούσα να δουλεύω με τον πρώτο.

Οι τιμές που σου έδωσαν είναι τιμές για ιδιώτες.

Το τελικό σπατουλάρισμα ίσως είναι καλύτερα να το αναλάβει ο βαφέας αντί για το συνεργείο τοποθέτησης των γυψοσανίδων. Οι τελευταίοι κάνουν το βασικό/αρχικό σπατουλάρισμα. Εξαρτάται βέβαια από το συνεργείο.

----------

4wheeler

----------


## 4wheeler

Χάρη, ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές! 
Επανέρχομαι με νέες τιμές και συγκεκριμένα 27¤/τ.μ. πάντα για την διπλή γυψοσανίδα εκατέρωθεν με πετροβάμβακα. Για βαφή με δύο χέρια σπατουλάρισμα σε όλη την επιφάνεια και δύο χέρια πλαστικού χρώματος 8¤/τ.μ.
Είναι σωστές αυτές οι τιμές ή παραμένουν για ιδιώτες; 
Μιας και δεν είσαι μάστορας θα επέλεγες πετροβάμβακα με υψηλότερη πυκνότητα;

----------


## Xάρης

> Μιας και δεν είσαι μάστορας...


 :Γέλιο:  Με προσβάλλεις!

Κατέγραψε τις ανάγκες του πελάτη σου, μελέτησε τα χαρακτηριστικά των υλικών, αλλά λάβε υπόψη σου ότι το υλικό είναι η μια παράμετρος ή άλλη και πολύ σημαντική είναι η εφαρμογή του. Αν κάποιος δυσκολεύεται με την εφαρμογή ενός υλικού, όσο καλό και αν είναι το υλικό δεν θα έχουμε καλό αποτέλεσμα.

Για τις τιμές δεν θα ήθελα να πω κάτι παραπάνω. Πάρε τις προσφορές σου, να είναι όσο πιο αναλυτικές γίνεται, να υπογράψεις και συμφωνητικά, αλλά αν δεν έχεις απέναντί σου ανθρώπους εμπιστοσύνης και συνεργάσιμους, θα έχεις κακά ξεμπερδέματα.
Θα πρότεινα να πάρεις προσφορές κατ' αποκοπή, με τα υλικά δικά σου και όχι ανά τ.μ..

Και ας θυμόμαστε ότι το "φτηνό" μερικές φορές αποδεικνύεται "ακριβό".

----------


## 4wheeler

Θα συνεχίσω να σε προσβάλλω αν δε δώσεις τιμές Θεσσαλονίκης για φατούρα,  από τη στιγμή που υπαινίσσεσαι ότι με πιάνουν κορόιδο  :-)
Άλλωστε η ενότητα ονομάζεται υλικά και κόστη.. Νομίζω θα επωφεληθούν και οι υπόλοιποι αναγνώστες και δη οι νεώτεροι αν αναφέρουμε τιμές. 
Οι τιμές που αναφέρω εγώ είναι από συνεργεία δοκιμασμένα από άλλους συναδέλφους και για την Αθήνα τουλάχιστον είναι γύρω στα 30¤ για την τοιχοποιοία που περιέγραψα. Φυσικά θα τους δεσμεύσω με αναλυτικά συμφωνητικά ως προς τον τρόπο κατασκευής και μάλιστα θα τα αναρτήσω στο site για να χρησιμεύσουν και στους υπόλοιπους συναδέλφους.
Τιμή κατ' αποκοπή μόνο σε μικρές δουλειές. Εδώ δε ξέρουμε καλά καλά τι θα φτιάξουμε. Επιμέτρηση σεντόνι αναγκαστικά.

----------


## tserpe

Για διπλη γυψοσανιδα και σπατουλαρισμα ...δεν ξερω...μπορει να ειναι κανονικη τιμη. Για βαψιμο παντος οχι...και σε μηχανικο. 8¤ ειναι πολλα. Βαλε 6 ¤καλυτερα. (θεσσαλια)

----------

4wheeler

----------


## 4wheeler

Και εδώ 6-7¤ για βαφή με τα υλικά (αστάρι + δύο χέρια) είναι η συνήθης τιμή. Μιλάμε πάντα για επαγγελματίες ελαιοχρωματιστές. Τα επιπλέον 1-2¤ είναι το έξτρα σπατουλάρισμα. Απλή γυψοσανίδα χωρίς μόνωση από 20¤/τ.μ. Βέβαια, όπως είπε και ο Χάρης, το πιο σημαντικό είναι η αξιοπιστία του συνεργείου. Αλλιώς το φθηνότερο θα βγει ακριβότερο. Έχει συμβεί σε όλους μας αυτό.

----------

